# Robert Harris



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2007)

Robert Harris, English Puritan (1581 - December 11, 1658) served as a member of the Westminster Assembly of Divines and as president of Trinity College, Oxford. His sermons on the Beatitudes were published as _The Way to True Happiness_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2007)

A portion of _The Way to True Happiness_ is available online here.


----------

